# Screen safety



## Joe Paul Jr. (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm very careful with my iPad... always keeping it in its Incase zippered sleeve (with its soft fluffy interior) when I'm not using it, and gently tapping the screen with my fingertips (not fingernails) when I _am_ using it. The only other screen contact is an occasional gentle wipe with a small dry cloth designed for wiping eyeglasses (the screen _does_ gather fingerprints!). My question is, should I consider some of those protective products sold at the mall kiosks seemingly set up in front of every Apple Store? You know, the clear-coat spray, the protective plastic sheet that goes over the screen, etc. etc. I'd hate to gum up or junk up my sleek iPad with this stuff, but if some of you think I should err on the safe side, please let me know. What are the rest of you iPad owners doing in this area?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I've never put a screen protector on any of my iThings.


----------



## Joe Paul Jr. (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm leaning towards not putting anything on my screen, either, but I got a scare the other day when a friend pulled his iPhone out of his back pocket to show me some of his apps... and his screen was a mess, scratched and pocked-marked all over.  I'm surprised it was still touch-sensitive.  Of course, like I said, he pulled the phone out of his back pocket, held it in the same hand with his car keys, etc., with no protective case in sight.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I have a Zagg Invisible Shield on my iPhone and really don't like it. But the fingerprints on the iPad, and the glare, were killing me. So I got this for $5, figuring it was worth a try (plus we have three iPads between me, DH, and my mom):

http://www.handhelditems.com/packs-reusable-ipad-antiscratch-matte-finishing-screen-protector-p-134151.html









It's not perfect, despite my best efforts there's a small bubble on the front, but it's fantastic. I highly recommend it. I haven't noticed any lessening of performance with the touch screen at all. And the fingerprints are much more manageable, and much less noticeable.


----------



## Joe Paul Jr. (Feb 12, 2009)

Interesting, hsuthard, thanks.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Starting in February -- I went Apple in a big way.  I've got MacBook Pro, iTouch, iPhone, and iPad.  (Recently Apple's monthly earnings topped Microsoft.  I'm sure I contributed.   )  I don't have any screen protection on anything.  I am careful.  Prints don't bug me.  I have iKlear and microfiber cloths to clean screens.


----------

